# question



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

how long do you think it would take to do a SR20DET swap in a 92' 240sx that has a KA24DE motor as of now? What has more high end the RED TOP or the BLACK TOP? somebody get back to me please...


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

1. Have you ever done a swap before? (any car)
2. Do you have all the tools need for a swap?
3. Do you have air?
4. Are you buying the wiring, or making it yourself?


These are just some of the questions that will determine how long it takes you to do a swap. My first swap was supposed to be a weekend, and turned into a month due to waiting for the *right* parts to show up. 

If everything went perfectly (which it rarely does) Id say you could do it in 2 full days and nights. Prepare to have your car down for at least a week if not more, if everything works out, great! If not at least you were prepared.

As far as the red top vs. the black top...buy a red top and with the extra money you would spend on the black top buy a bigger turbo and injectors...better top end  Stock...Id say the black top is 0.000009% better on the top end.

Im pretty sure they both make peak HP and Torque at 6000rpm, and 4000rpm respectively.

-Jake


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there are 3 very good links in my sig. check them out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

google pwns u.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

240SxdrIfT said:


> how long do you think it would take to do a SR20DET swap in a 92' 240sx that has a KA24DE motor as of now? What has more high end the RED TOP or the BLACK TOP? somebody get back to me please...


it would take exactly 17 days, 18 hours, 39 minutes, and 4.16 seconds to complete the swap. 

the orange top has the best sounding BOV sound. :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

esyip said:


> it would take exactly 17 days, 18 hours, 39 minutes, and 4.16 seconds to complete the swap.
> 
> the orange top has the best sounding BOV sound. :fluffy:


hahahahahahaha.....hilariously shit. but i like the yellow top best. it has the huge turbonetics Y2K turbo and makes like 1134hp at the wheels!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats nothing lol... my mouse and wheel does AT least 2000RWHP! the dancing white things added a nice touch to his post lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

is it just me or has december brought the most noobs ever? seriously....every other post is either someone who wants to buy a 240 or wants to know about sr20's. does get annoying after a few days...i would just like to apologize, for i was once a dumbass noob :loser: haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apology accepted. although ur not helping us flame them more, you will learn


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i would but ....i just dont feel comfortable being a flamer haha....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's ok... drift is enough of a flamer to rep San Fran up in here... lol

i'm thinkin since it's the holiday season, people are lookin into gettin a ride.... i know my first car was a xmas present.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> it's ok... drift is enough of a flamer to rep San Fran up in here... lol



:fluffy:


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

O.k....Ill be the first to admit. Newbs are kind of annoying. But, if we flame every newb that comes to this site then this forum is just going to end up staying the way it is. A place that has descent info, but filled with a bunch of guys that joke the crap out of everyone that hops in to see what this board is about. 

When I came here last year I didnt know crap about building Nissans...but I brought with me 14 years of Honda building experience, and general car knowledge...now if I would have been flamed to high heaven, I might have just carried my non knowing ass to another forum, but I meet some cool guys and made this place my home. Its nice to have a small group of "regulars" here at nissanforums in the 240 area, but its also always nice to hear from newbs, and help them out with thier projects, and ideas.

Now I know there are alot of newbs that just come here...and ask a couple dumb questions and then never stick around...but Id rather have the reputation of a board that tries to help people out or point them in the right direction when the first show up here.

Everyone started somewhere, and knew nothing about Nissans at one point...

-Jake


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

^^ tear

I was a 240 newb once... I still don't know everything, and I'm a mod... oh well...

you gotta admit though... the regulars here haven't been doin as much flaming as they did in the past... I put the fear of god in their posting 

but i've decided i'm not god anymore...


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Heh....yeah...the good old days  I remember when it was so bad almost the entire first page was insult posts...hahahahah. *cough* drift240 *cough* 

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Converted said:


> Heh....yeah...the good old days  I remember when it was so bad almost the entire first page was insult posts...hahahahah. *cough* drift240 *cough*
> 
> -Jake



who me?!?!? :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Converted said:


> When I came here last year I didnt know crap about building Nissans...but I brought with me 14 years of Honda building experience, and general car knowledge...now if I would have been flamed to high heaven, I might have just carried my non knowing ass to another forum, but I meet some cool guys and made this place my home. Its nice to have a small group of "regulars" here at nissanforums in the 240 area, but its also always nice to hear from newbs, and help them out with thier projects, and ideas.
> 
> Now I know there are alot of newbs that just come here...and ask a couple dumb questions and then never stick around...but Id rather have the reputation of a board that tries to help people out or point them in the right direction when the first show up here.


aawwwwwwww


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

That's why I usually always read as much stuff as I can before I even think about posting on a site. I may have been new to 240s when I came here but I wasn't new to message boards.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey jeong how come when u quoted him it has all that junk in there


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i denno.. it's my slow gay computer that has way too many porn pop ups. it's fixed now


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i denno.. it's my slow gay computer that has way too many porn pop ups. it's fixed now


quit looking at porn while reading out posts. that's just not cool.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pr0n pwns!!! one more year and i can buy it legally. lol hey chris u ever been to that "New Fine Arts" on Shiloh?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> quit looking at porn while reading out posts. that's just not cool.


 :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i denno.. it's my slow gay computer that has way too many porn pop ups. it's fixed now


and it was gay porn at that. that makes it like 3billion times worse. 

now here's what you do: take that gay porn, print it out, and stick up my 6" full titanium exhaust :thumbup: (now that's something a noob would say)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

6 inch full titanium exhaust... he means his asswhole ... lol 

imma go look for a girlfriend now


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 6 inch full titanium exhaust... he means his asswhole ... lol
> 
> imma go look for a girlfriend now



hahaha...that was fugging hilarious. i mean really, you find a girlfriend! HAHAHA!!! just playing, that other part was the funny part. ok, so they both were :hal:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ahahahaha  i'd post a pic of this girl that i really like but i'm afraid of the things you guys might do..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ahahahaha  i'd post a pic of this girl that i really like but i'm afraid of the things you guys might do..


photshop her with a dick? who us?! :loser: lol. just send


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> photshop her with a dick? who us?! :loser: lol. just send


that's a funny one. i used to be an art major too


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> photshop her with a dick?


too scared now.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it's been awhile since ive been here, and when viewing these threads, somebody is always getting flamed. keep up the good work. :cheers: be educational bout 240sx along the way tho, shit, im tired of these damn newbies and their newbie fucking questions.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, wut can we say, we are notorius for flaming


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

flame here, flame there, flame flame flame...wow, these post have been wandering off the main point while i been gone...crazy... flame flame flame...


----------

